# Useless Billy got runnoft by a bear #290



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

Didn't know who was gonna start it....


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'll delete it if somebody's got sumpin better


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm all caught up now.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Good un JB.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I'll delete it if somebody's got sumpin better



Naw. "That's Fine. Ain't that just Fine?" Pappy McDaniel.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 19, 2015)

happy berfday KY.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy has to run, he cant climb a tree.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

I done told yall today aint my Birfday.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

Didn't get home from the ball field till bout 11.......by the time caught up on the other bo$$ dun locked er down.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

Gives me a place to talk to myself without getting R.U.N.N.O.F.T.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Well this one off to a good start reckon i will cruise around a little bit.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Billy has to run, he cant climb a tree.



They was two bears, but Billy used his wits to survive


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Gives me a place to talk to myself without getting R.U.N.N.O.F.T.



I think my favorite part of being divorved was telling folks my wife dun R-U-N-N-O-F-T.  

I had a lot of fun with that.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I done told yall today aint my Birfday.



sorry - my gon clock is off. happy berfday in 12 minutes.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

Happy birthday bo$$


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I think my favorite part of being divorved was telling folks my wife dun R-U-N-N-O-F-T.
> 
> I had a lot of fun with that.



Mine left searchin for answers.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 19, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Mine left searchin for answers.




mine left me in debt..............


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> mine left me in debt..............


 She been tellin folk I got runned over by a train. I felt like I had being so far in debt and all.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2015)

mine left me in jail.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> mine left me in jail.



Ooowie.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 19, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> mine left me in jail.



ouch - you make bail?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

It don't show up under Birthdays bo$$. How did they miss?


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 20, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> It don't show up under Birthdays bo$$. How did they miss?




mods berfdays don't show up. cept elfiii.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 20, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> mods berfdays don't show up. cept elfiii.



I got a Happy BD email from a forum I been bannish oft of for over a year.  Book keepin I reckon.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 20, 2015)

I ain't never got bannished by a bear. We ain't got none. We did not have wild hogs either till about 25 years ago. About 55 years ago me and my best friend were 7 and we got to go to town and see a Saturday matinee. I don't remember much of it but it was set in the bayou I think, and it had to do with wild hogs and a young feller that shot liquor bottles.  Directly there is a scene of a baying and all it showed was a dog getting thrown up out of the bushes head over heals with his guts hanging out. 

When we got back home we got our BB guns and headed around a pecan orchard full of broomsedge. We knew there was no wild hogs , even back as young as we were. Going along the edge of the field we heard a grunt and looked and right on the edge of the woods was 4 red hogs laying down in the shade. We dropped our guns and split for the house in high gear. That broomstraw was almost as tall as us.  Kenny tripped over a pecan limb and I heard him call out to the Lord to help him but I didn't stop till I was on the porch and he wasn't but a step or two behind.

Turns out it was some of my uncle's Duroc hogs had got out. He brought a pail of corn and tolled them back home.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 20, 2015)

I got some good bear stories......Happy birthday Scrappy!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I ain't never got bannished by a bear. We ain't got none. We did not have wild hogs either till about 25 years ago. About 55 years ago me and my best friend were 7 and we got to go to town and see a Saturday matinee. I don't remember much of it but it was set in the bayou I think, and it had to do with wild hogs and a young feller that shot liquor bottles.  Directly there is a scene of a baying and all it showed was a dog getting thrown up out of the bushes head over heals with his guts hanging out.
> 
> When we got back home we got our BB guns and headed around a pecan orchard full of broomsedge. We knew there was no wild hogs , even back as young as we were. Going along the edge of the field we heard a grunt and looked and right on the edge of the woods was 4 red hogs laying down in the shade. We dropped our guns and split for the house in high gear. That broomstraw was almost as tall as us.  Kenny tripped over a pecan limb and I heard him call out to the Lord to help him but I didn't stop till I was on the porch and he wasn't but a step or two behind.
> 
> Turns out it was some of my uncle's Duroc hogs had got out. He brought a pail of corn and tolled them back home.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I got some good bear stories......Happy birthday Scrappy!!!


Belated , cause ya'll done did me back on the 3rd.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 20, 2015)

Reminds me of The Preacher and the Bear.
Any body know it?

The Preacher, he went a huntin. It was on a Sunday morn.
Even though it was against his religion, he took his gun along.
Shot hisself some mighty fine quail and one little measly hare. 
And on his way, returning home, he met a big old bear.

Well that bear marched down the middle of the road just as mean as he could be.
And that Preacher got excited, he shimmied up a 'simmon tree.
Well that bear sat down upon the ground and that Preacher crawled out on a limb
and he raised his eyes to the Lord in the sky and these words he said to him.
"OH Lord, you delivered, Daniel from the lions den.
Also, delivered Jonah from the belly of the whale and then,
the Hebrew Children from the firey furnace that the Good Book do declare.
But, Oh Lord, if won't help me, for goodness sakes don't help this bear."    


I might remember more of it later.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2015)

Morning, its no billy Friday at werk


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

Dear lord I sure hope it's not no billy Friday! I won't have anyone show up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank mebbe I'll lay out tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

t.p. just launched her breakfast all over the truck. I guess she's laying out of school and I'm laying out of work.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Dear lord I sure hope it's not no billy Friday! I won't have anyone show up!



Less Billys less problems


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Dang T, hate to hear it. Hope she gets to feeling better quick


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 20, 2015)

Scrappy tellin half a bear story


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Good morning ....Sorry about the little one TP


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Scrapys story cracked me up.


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

I got 2 out TP and the other one is running late....thirsty Thursday strikes again....


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

that was my first post in herrra^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2015)

Hope she feels better TP


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 20, 2015)

Hope little tp gets well soon.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

That weren't my first post


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 20, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 20, 2015)

bears look like panthers


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 20, 2015)

If you see this watch out for bears


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

what i miss


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Gobble gobble


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Woke up feeling sick as heck the kind that makes you want to stay in bed all day! I got to go over paperwork wif billy and drive 6 hrs not cool.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 20, 2015)

That stinks Bigs, sorry to hear it


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 20, 2015)

Lotsa folks sick today


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Hate to hear that bige


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm not sick


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

but i aint 100 percent


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

them reebs was good


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

they were cold


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

and refreshing


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

NOT feeling so refreshed now though


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2015)

hope everything comes out Ok


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hope tp feels better soon and Bigs too to 2.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2015)

i have not posted in here yet


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2015)

Bigs doing paper work on the potty


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Just ruins the little quality time with the family I have. Before I'm back on da road. Just found out I fly to orlando Sunday for a week.


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

potty paperwork


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

Orlando sucks


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Especially in season.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Dert feed that dog she's hungry.


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

hay Karun.....that dog stays hungry


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

hungry dog...


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

easy flop^^^


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Mine gives me the same look.LOL


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

Alabama gobbler thread went poof.......


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Dang


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2015)

crap


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

heard 2 jakes gobbling yesterday afternoon........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2015)

odd....


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

very.....


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I haven't heard anything gobble


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I hope I hear a bunch gobble tomorrow


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Gobble gobble gobble


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2015)

pewpewpew


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

You missed


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Billy lost all his money in a marble game.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 20, 2015)

This IS my first post in herea


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 20, 2015)

Hae hey hay


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Billy lost all his money in a marble game.



That's weird. I lost all my marbles in a money game


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 20, 2015)

If yall seeum please return em. I am useless without my marbles


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

billy don't have no marbles


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

hey


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

old marbles are worth some money........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

What up Ky dawg


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

to the right person


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

what up peeps


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

hey flop^^^


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey



crap


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

sorry mud...........


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

not really...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey Mudster


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

When I was little I kept my marbles in my shoes at night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> not really...


i know


KyDawg said:


> Hey Mudster



You alright Boss?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

I had a steelie.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

i lost my marbles


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

I kept all my marbles and all my glasses in my shoes. That way I had them.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 20, 2015)

I can't get my first post in hera cuzz of the pop-ups


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I can't get my first post in hera cuzz of the pop-ups



You posting from a phone oops?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2015)

oops got a jammer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2015)

No oops is being jammed


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't like being dragged into the middle of your drama.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

You know who you are


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Even if you ain't on this forum


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

This post was for you.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey Mud,Fuzzy,Boss, Dert,
wish I still had my cat eyes.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey Matt


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey Cuzz


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey krun


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Morning KRun.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I can't get my first post in hera cuzz of the pop-ups



My cousin sent me a text last night asking about it. Its getting bad. He thinks its Peta.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 20, 2015)

i don't eva get the popups - i feel left out.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> My cousin sent me a text last night asking about it. Its getting bad. He thinks its Peta.



Whether you have a mobile device or a home laptop/tower computer, you are gonna have to get a pop-up/malware blocker program. The pop-ups./malware are coming in on the bundled ad's.
I have forwarded or PMed the IT guys about the complaints without any response.
I've been using  the free Avast and AdBlock Plus for over a year now and haven't had any more issues on the laptop.
Sorry, but there is nothing that i or any of the Admins/Mods can do to stop it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

Hay! What I miss? I'm sorry for the absence lately, it appears I'm having to go back to work.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Hay! What I miss? I'm sorry for the absence lately, it appears I'm having to go back to work.



How in the world did you get in that shape T.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Got the 4 yo today. He is practicing his guitar and doing pretty good.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2015)

TP hanging steal


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Poor TP not very good at
managing his off time.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

And I ain't telling him that's sacrilege
for a billy of his standing.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

He's gonna give billy's a bad name.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

as manard g crebbs used to say workkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Whether you have a mobile device or a home laptop/tower computer, you are gonna have to get a pop-up/malware blocker program. The pop-ups./malware are coming in on the bundled ad's.
> I have forwarded or PMed the IT guys about the complaints without any response.
> I've been using  the free Avast and AdBlock Plus for over a year now and haven't had any more issues on the laptop.
> Sorry, but there is nothing that i or any of the Admins/Mods can do to stop it.




10-4, I just downloaded one. Gonna give it a few days and see how it doe.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## oops1 (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You posting from a phone oops?



Sure am.. Any "useful" advice?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## oops1 (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> 10-4, I just downloaded one. Gonna give it a few days and see how it doe.



Let me know it it werks.. I swear this is worse than the coyote and cyber scouting invasion


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 20, 2015)

I love pop ups and spam


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Just got my Useless Billy Fishing lure. Thanks KRun it is neat. Wife said that you must be real creative.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Glad you like it Boss.Thank your wife too.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> How in the world did you get in that shape T.



we have so much work right now that we have to sub out 3 jobs to another erection company. They have really done a number on us. One of the jobs has given is until Monday to finish two weeks of work. Or else.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2015)

Or else what?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2015)

The erection business must be cut throat


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Glad your busy TP


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

it's time for


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

errands to run bbl.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> we have so much work right now that we have to sub out 3 jobs to another erection company. They have really done a number on us. One of the jobs has given is until Monday to finish two weeks of work. Or else.



T don't finish this job on time a couple of goons gonna pay him a visit. You do work for the mob they have a  real deadline.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Let me know it it werks.. I swear this is worse than the coyote and cyber scouting invasion



10-4 oops, over and out


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Good luck with the timeframe T, its a bittersert blessing to be so busy. You feel blessed with all the work, knowing how rough it is for people to find work, but it wears you down quick.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm looking for a fight, I may go follow some school buses around til one gets off with a bat


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2015)

TP is the Top Player


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2015)

Migmack said:


> TP is the Top Player



what do you mean?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2015)

In the hood Hdm03


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2015)

word


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2015)

i thought you meant something else


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2015)

now i know what you meant


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2015)

all clear now


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2015)

thank you for taking time away from pizza box folding to explain this to me


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2015)

means a lot


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 20, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i thought you meant something else



Whut else?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 20, 2015)

I can't get an ad blocker cuzz I never upgraded my phones software.. This is total BC


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 20, 2015)

Had an old friend call yesterday and tell me I could come fish his pond for crappies........I got excited, until I started trying to figure out when I would have time to go catch crappies this weekend.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 20, 2015)

My daughter is axin me every day to take her fishin......I'm thinkin' something on my "to do" list this weekend ain't gonna get dun.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 20, 2015)

Way too busy.


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

I was going turkey hunting but that dang 2 day youth hunt done ruint my chances of killing a turkey........


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

kids should have to wait just like me for turkey season to come in..............


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

we all know that the dads are the ones that are really doing the hunting......buncha outlaw dads......


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

bunch of poaching pops...........


----------



## oops1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Son has league ball.. Lil oops has travel softball in Covington .. My turkeys is safe this weekend


----------



## oops1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Dun stolt dirts thunda.. My bad


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm going to start borrowing someone's kid so I can start hunting the week before everyone else........


----------



## oops1 (Mar 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> bunch of poaching pops...........



You gotta show em the poachin ropes early.. Otherwise they'll lose out to Billy's kids


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Dun stolt dirts thunda.. My bad



wow.....thanks for nothing oops1


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't turkey hunt.  Mrs JB has compiled a list fo things that she thinks I ort do.


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

prayers sent JB.........


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Afternoon ya'll


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 20, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I don't turkey hunt.  Mrs JB has compiled a list fo things that she thinks I ort do.



I tinker with it but much rather fish!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Mig seen a good goobler on my property with me. He had a long beard. I might try for him in the morning for an hour or two


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> bunch of poaching pops...........



I had two boys, so I could kill four birds in the youth season.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Gonna take my 4 and 5 year olds this year. I bought them a new 3 and a half inch turkey thug 12 ga.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> wow.....thanks for noticing oops1



Fixed it fo ya


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna take my 4 and 5 year olds this year. I bought them a new 3 and a half inch turkey thug 12 ga.


Them boys gonna grow up quick!!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I had two boys, so I could kill four birds in the youth season.



When I was a kid, somebody always found good use for my unused deer tags.


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I had two boys, so I could kill four birds in the youth season.



some of the folks in that turkey thread make me smh........


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

lol-ing at oops1......


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> some of the folks in that turkey thread make me smh........



Which one?  I never venture into the turkey forum.....


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Which one?  I never venture into the turkey forum.....



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=796160


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Crossing my fingers, but since I downloaded the adblocker no more redirects.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 20, 2015)

Anybody else limit out on turkeys last weekend? Me and the family all did, got into a big covey of them rascals so we all went to the plug! Ive got to hurry and get some ink cartridges for my printer where i can print out some more tags before i get back after them in the morning. I cant wait, the second weekend of the season is usually just as good as the first.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

I just told them what for up there.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey bigs you coming back from, or going to Jax.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Finally in ga  

Just got caught up

How is everyone


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 20, 2015)

How come some of the turkeys i kill dont have a beard or spurs?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Bigs do you ever meet yourself on interstate?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> How come some of the turkeys i kill dont have a beard or spurs?



They are called cakebald. They are the best ones to eat and considered a trophy.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They are called cakebald. They are the best ones to eat and considered a trophy.



They dont have as much meat as the ones that have a beard and spurs but they sure do taste good. I think i am getting the next one mounted now that i know they are a trophy!! How do i score them?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> They dont have as much meat as the ones that have a beard and spurs but they sure do taste good. I think i am getting the next one mounted now that i know they are a trophy!! How do i score them?



50 points for each spur it don't have and 20 points per inch of beard it doesn't have. Anything under 15 lbs is 22 extra points.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 20, 2015)

Some local know it all told me i killed a hen...... I told him if he cant tell the difference between a turkey and a chicken i hope he isnt out in the woods with a gun!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Some local know it all told me i killed a hen...... I told him if he cant tell the difference between a turkey and a chicken i hope he isnt out in the woods with a gun!



That is scary.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Goin home


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

I hired a guy with a neck tattoo


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

He also has " thug life tattooed on his knuckles


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

He has three teardrop tattoos on his face


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

I figured he was perfect for the job


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

gsp be a tukey killa..........


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

He said he did have an uncle Billy


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That is scary.



Dang right, even scarier to know he probably isnt the only dummy running around the woods with a loaded gun!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

bigelow said:


> He also has " thug life tattooed on his knuckles



Might want to rethink that one bigs, how long has he been out of jail.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Ridirt has a bumper sticker that says, Just say no to a youth season.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> gsp be a tukey killa..........



Oh yeah, we kill a bunch every year freeze them and sell them before thanksgiving down at the flea market. These are organic turkey, not like those at the grocery store pumped full of hormones.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yall got me wanting to talk turkey........ Think i may head over to the turkey hunting forum


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Ridirt has a bumper sticker that says, Just say no to a youth season.



it's not fair that them little kids get to hunt before me.....they probably done killed all "my" turkeys...


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Oh yeah, we kill a bunch every year freeze them and sell them before thanksgiving down at the flea market. These are organic turkey, not like those at the grocery store pumped full of hormones.



betcha get a premium for those...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> it's not fair that them little kids get to hunt before me.....they probably done killed all "my" turkeys...



No one should be allowed to hunt until they are 18. Them little kid can sneak right up on a turkey.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Oh yeah, we kill a bunch every year freeze them and sell them before thanksgiving down at the flea market. These are organic turkey, not like those at the grocery store pumped full of hormones.



Bet you could get a contract to supply Whole Food Markets.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

y'all need to start being useles


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

hey Karun


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

hey dert


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> it's not fair that them little kids get to hunt before me.....they probably done killed all "my" turkeys...



You can hunt too, that season just means you have to have a kid with you while youre hunting. You can kill 3 birds for every kid you bring. I gotta warn you though, its hard to hunt when you get more than 6 or 7 in the woods at one time.


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> You can hunt too, that season just means you have to have a kid with you while youre hunting. You can kill 3 birds for every kid you bring. I gotta warn you though, its hard to hunt when you get more than 6 or 7 in the woods at one time.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

He said jail scare them straight he's got six babies mamas to provide for


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

I think I have Florida all settled in about three weeks and I can spend some time home


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm not going to get to slay any thunder chickens this weekend


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

At least I don't think so y'all better be out baging them


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

White car


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Blue car


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

White truck pulling a camper


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Semi


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Red truck


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Motorcycle watch out


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Silver truck pulling a trailer


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Side car


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> The erection business must be cut throat



It's a very hard business right now.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Is that a cement factory?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 20, 2015)

I killed one I jumped with a shotgun. Man those things are sporty. I got another one standing off on the side of the road by lobbing a beer bottle at him. But I used to practice lobbing on highway signs all the time. And I got another with my CB antenna as it flew across the road.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey Bama


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

Negative, krun.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 20, 2015)

I had one bounce off my windshield once. Glad it didn't come through. I stop and wrang its neck and took it home and ate it


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

Bigs, if they walk in with prison tats, I hire them no questions asked.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> It's a very hard business right now.



I bet that is a real up and down buisness


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey hae hay. Did anybody find my marbles


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 20, 2015)

i got nutin' - teleprompter is down.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

dang it


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

We can't find our own why
we gonna look for yours.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 20, 2015)

Correction: it was probably a Coke bottle cause it was in the daytime.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 20, 2015)

New residential framing is taken off to. Lined up two more jobs today and priced another with a new builder. If this keeps up I'm goin to need more messicans


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

What you charge a square foot for framing.


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Hey hae hay. Did anybody find my marbles



KyDawg found them in his shoe..........


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

I charge $1.95, krun.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> T don't finish this job on time a couple of goons gonna pay him a visit. You do work for the mob they have a  real deadline.


They sure will.


mguthrie said:


> New residential framing is taken off to. Lined up two more jobs today and priced another with a new builder. If this keeps up I'm goin to need more messicans



Goot luck wid dat, ain't many left. They all went home.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Billy framed me one time and it cost me $87.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

I gots stuff to do I need to move on
but I don't want to.


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

Billy sold me all the wood to frame my house for  $50.00 and a 12 pack of beer.....


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Scrapy's beer bottle throwing reminded me of when I taught my grandma how to throw beer bottles. 

We were on a family trip and staying on the 5th or 6th floor balcony. My brother, grandma and me got to drinking. Across the parking lot was a dirt lot with a bulldozer parked. My brother decided to throw his reeb bottle at it. My grandma tried and came up short, causing it to bust in the middle of the parking lot. So after about a 10 minute coaching lessons and five more broken bottles in the hotel parking lot, she finally got the distance needed to catch the edge of the bulldozers tracts. 


Fun times. My grandma was trashed. Lol


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

lol-ed


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

big time lol-ed@MT and his grandma


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

My grandma is a trip, no doubt.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

As oops would say, we got "in em" heavy that night.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok I'm out for a while. Have fun.


----------



## rydert (Mar 20, 2015)

bring her when you and string come to shoot skeet.....we will drink some reebs and throw the bottles in the air and shoot them....


----------



## oops1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol-ing at mattech's granny


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Later KRun.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Will do rydert, If you can ever get strang to commit to coming down. Lol.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Nitram?


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Herro?


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Herroooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

is it 5 yet?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> is it 5 yet?



Don't forget Keebs.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Think I will try the Hitching Post tonight. I heard they have a new chef over there. He is from Paris Tn.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey Crakajak.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> Scrapy's beer bottle throwing reminded me of when I taught my grandma how to throw beer bottles.
> 
> We were on a family trip and staying on the 5th or 6th floor balcony. My brother, grandma and me got to drinking. Across the parking lot was a dirt lot with a bulldozer parked. My brother decided to throw his reeb bottle at it. My grandma tried and came up short, causing it to bust in the middle of the parking lot. So after about a 10 minute coaching lessons and five more broken bottles in the hotel parking lot, she finally got the distance needed to catch the edge of the bulldozers tracts.
> 
> ...



That's a funny story right there. I can't imagine getting drunk with my Grandmother in a motel and throwing beer bottles....If the cops came, i would be like "Granny did it"!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't forget Keebs.



I cant, she done started takin my keys after the second time i left her.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant, she done started takin my keys after the second time i left her.



Make her ride on the back and pass beers to you.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Billy got drunk with his Grandmother one time at a family reunion.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Make her ride on the back and pass beers to you.



I did She likes it when i let her ride in the back. She's closer to the cooler.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Billy got drunk with his Grandmother one time at a family reunion.



With his cuzzins too but they were his 2nd cuzzin so that was ok (so I;m told)


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Billy was raised by his Granny


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

They say his mammy left him the same day that she had him. Said she hit the road and never once looked back


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

I keep waiting on someone to get that. I must be older than most you guys


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm only 45


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Come on Scrapy. Help me out


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

No they was inbread


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

mommy married her brother


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

she hated him so she left


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Come on Scrapy. Help me out



We keep track of them all the way to fifth cousin twice removed and they are still off limits. Makes it tough around here sometimes.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Bad accident at exit 142 on 75 north bige


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Are you past there yet


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Crap no


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

At 134  can I bypass??


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Get off at 136 and detour to 144


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Have y'all met Billy's dog


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2015)

Strang has commitment issue.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm at 146 now. I'm right in front of ya


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2015)

Take I520 bigs and hit i20 west


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Y'all playing tag?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Take a left at the Big Chicken


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

It ended up not being to bad bige, they were almost done clearing it. Just about 5 miles of creeping along.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Have y'all met Billy's dog


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Glad you liked it Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2015)

Bye y'all, have a good weekend!!


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Motorcycle with side car just passed me bige


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

LOL that guys moving


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Matt driving to slow


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Just read back, that is the same bike you saw bige. Penn state tag


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

y'all are playing tag.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm always a slow driver


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Glad bigs wasn't involved.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Look for the minivan swrrving


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

About a mile from 475 bige where you at


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

149 slow down


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Go around bigs.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

You could just turn around and go back to Jax, you will prolly be due there fore you get thru this one.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Exit 5 on 475, I can't go much slower


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

About to get on 475


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol Orlando next week boss


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Passing rest stop


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Look for a minivan making turkey sounds


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Hopefully turkey sounds


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Exit 9


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

3...


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Have y'all met Billy's dog



That is funny right there. That dog has some issues.lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Doing 55


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Bet peeps calling you #1


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

9..


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I pulled over at 15


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Where did you have to go Matt


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Exit 187 to get kids dinner then home for baseball practice


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

OK started back


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

MT wants to meat you at the truck stop bigs


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

So...


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

He's backed in between the Kenworth and the Mack. He'll flash the lights on the minivan when he see's you Bigs


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

He knows the routine


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Yal can sit in the van and chat for a while


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I should a stopped longer


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> He knows the routine



lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Sounds fun


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

181


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm nervous


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Bigs will buy a 6 pack of Tall boys and some pretzals for yall


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

184


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

y'all be safe this weekend


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Coming up to 187


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Gonna getboff


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Where did ya go


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Minivan Matt rides again


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Tryin to get home quick as I can


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2015)

Bigs shoot his van


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2015)

I might go hit the bars tonight. Lonely women need company


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Do you have a Penn state tag?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

I wasn't sure if peanut would get mad if I stopped and said hello


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Company car


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

My corporate office is based in Harrisburg Pennsylvania


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

mt's van got tobacco spit on the side


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2015)

I got baccy spit on my floor


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I thought that was you then I saw the Penn state tag. I t threw me off.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I guess I'm second rate to Nut, he gets lunch and I can't even get a reeb


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

All the sacrifices I made for nothing


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> I thought that was you then I saw the Penn state tag. I t threw me off.



Big's knew Jerry Sandusky very well


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Down the drain


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

That was your last chance too


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> I guess I'm second rate to Nut, he gets lunch and I can't even get a reeb



Bigs playin hard to get


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

flip


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

flop


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry Matt if i wasn't in a hurry we coulda had dinner


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

Very odd feeling in here right now.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Odd billy


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Sorry Matt if i wasn't in a hurry we coulda had dinner



Its cool. I didn't have time either. I just got home and I'm heading to baseball.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I got the billy fishin lure krun. It looks awesome.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

Glad y'all are cool with each other. I didn't want to have to choose sides.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm fixing to runnoft for a bear.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

I only check my mail once a month. Do I need to walk up there and look???????


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

I wished I had some horse right now. I'm about to starve.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> I got the billy fishin lure krun. It looks awesome.



Thanks I was hoping everyone would tell
me when they got them, have fun with it.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I only check my mail once a month. Do I need to walk up there and look???????



Yes you should


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

One especially for tp


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll go right now, krun!


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Thanks I was hoping everyone would tell
> me when they got them, have fun with it.



My wife opened it, when she handed it to me, she asked how much I payed for it.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Someone get TP a horse he hungry


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> My wife opened it, when she handed it to me, she asked how much I payed for it.



To funny


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Matt I think you made my day.LOL


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

You made mine too krun.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey BAma


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Big are you live from the road


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2015)

Evening, guys and gals!
Hope everyone hunting tomorrow has a high five story to tell by noon.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> My wife opened it, when she handed it to me, she asked how much I payed for it.



You shoulda told her that's whet you bought with you bonus instead of the trailer


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey Dave


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Anybody else get there's today?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm living @ home, got weekends off, and hunting on my new lease 15 miles from the house in the mourning, please don't nobody pinch me.............


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Dave living the good life.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Only bills and a Cabelas flyer in my mailbox today


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 20, 2015)

Gonna dance nekkid around the big fire tonite.............Big night for my religion,,,,,,,,,,,,,Just did the egg trick,,,,,,,,,,,pretty cool


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 20, 2015)

Ya'll really exist and get fishin tackle through the mail from someone that really exists?? I thought all ya'll were just figments of my imagination.  I'd really worry if I get one in the mail.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

You sent me a address you getting one.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Only bills and a Cabelas flyer in my mailbox today



I mailed them on Monday so should be soon.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You shoulda told her that's whet you bought with you bonus instead of the trailer



Lol


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 20, 2015)

Egg trick


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> Lol



I think she would have flipped out.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

Me n t.p. got ours, krun! Thank you!!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

the egg thing is a myth.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I was juat about to type about how I haven't had any pop ups today when I got one. Dang it.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Me n t.p. got ours, krun! Thank you!!



Oh good to hear , hope you enjoy them.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

BAM!!!! Highest viewed Billy thread!!! Awesome title!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=761998&highlight=billy


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Just had a group of ducks fly over my daughters softball field. I went pew pew pew. Lol


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

I really enjoyed making them for everyone.
Thanks again Billy's for your support.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Oh good to hear , hope you enjoy them.



If we ever get to go fishing, I'll post a picher with it catching a fish.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes and I am a myth Krun.................


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> If we ever get to go fishing, I'll post a picher with it catching a fish.



Good deal I'd love to see it. Thanks


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

those are bass hooks


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm a legend


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll post pics too krun


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

In your own mind? Just asking


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

6 miles to my exit


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Bigs have a nice weekend you deserve it.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Every one heard the stories of minivan matt


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 20, 2015)

My peeps thought that the egg thing would not work either until they saw it in person......................


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Ty Krun  my oldest is going on a trip with her bf 11 and 13 invited to birfday sleep overs  so it's wife tiny bugs and me


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

The egg thing is still a myth, you can do it any day


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

What egg thing


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

being able to stand it on one end can be done anytime
not just equinox


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

JB did you get yours


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

As soon as practice is over I'm heading home and packing up to head to my heard county lease. Gonna camp in the minivan.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Since I ain't turkey killin tomorrow  where can I get on some wire bass round my area


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

I will meet you there mtech heard co was all boogered up on the way through


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Or was that Henry


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> Just had a group of ducks fly over my daughters softball field. I went pew pew pew. Lol


Bet you weren't the only one. 
How many made it?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

I just got a pm...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9383819&highlight=#post9383819


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol @T


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Or was that Henry



That was Henry county. Where I am from, can you see why I got the heck out of there.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

If you wanna be at heard county at 6:45 come on. I'll have my kids too.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 20, 2015)

karen936 said:


> The egg thing is still a myth, you can do it any day



Can I still dance nekkid around the fira?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I just got a pm...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9383819&highlight=#post9383819


T.P. got a sanctified sanctuary.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

One can sit in your lap and one in mine. Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I just got a pm...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9383819&highlight=#post9383819



Lol


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok guy's I'm out for the night, have a nice weekend.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

You too krun, thanks again


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm Gon too. Getting the hot tub warm for just in case.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Please let me know when you guy's get
your lure, makes my day, thanks.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

Cooking shrimp poor boys, and watching racing
with my hubby. Y'all be good.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2015)

I got mine an t.p.'s, krun!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Drankin Jamison and watching the BB tournament...I gots money riding


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Hitching Post wasn't bad tonight until Owney came in there with that stupid dog. Claimed he was an Airedale. He bit both waitresses and the French Chef they hired.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hitching Post wasn't bad tonight until Owney came in there with that stupid dog. Claimed he was an Airedale. He bit both waitresses and the French Chef they hired.



Did the French chef faint or go blind?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Had to stop at publix for the roast I'm smokin tomorra but I made it home  noite yall


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Had to stop at publix for the roast I'm smokin tomorra but I made it home  noite yall



Relax and have a good weekend Bigs


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Did the French chef faint or go blind?



Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Did the French chef faint or go blind?



He said Vous etes Bad Dog.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

I grabbed my mashed taters and ran.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 20, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Had to stop at publix for the roast I'm smokin tomorra but I made it home  noite yall



Nite Bigs  enjoy your down time


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

What did you have wif them taters boss?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Evening


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 20, 2015)

gobble gooble


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> What did you have wif them taters boss?



A pocket full of gravy.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

That's a nice crappie in your avatar dhd. My neighbor caught this one this week along with about 50 others.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That's a nice crappie in your avatar dhd. My neighbor caught this one this week along with about 50 others.



Now THAT is a trophy! I sure envy those guys tearing up the crappie.
Wish i had a hundred in the freezer.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Now THAT is a trophy! I sure envy those guys tearing up the crappie.
> Wish i had a hundred in the freezer.



I wish I could find the time to go. I swear, I missed the rut with work and it looks like I'm gonna miss the prime time to catch crappie with work, baseball and being sick


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Santy Clause catching all the good Crappie.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

squirrelman43 down there in Tennessee somewhere. You get many squirrels this year Sman.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2015)

If somebody has KmcKinnie's mobile #, please PM it to me. I accidentally cleared it from my contacts.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Where has mck been?


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm such a failure when it comes to my son. I always thought I would of been a good Dad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Where has mck been?



Him and BKW are waiting on daylight to get here. Wish i was there too. Shoot, wish i was anywhere but on call. I hate missing opening weekend.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm such a failure when it comes to my son. I always thought I would of been a good Dad.



Uh..What's up with that statement ? He's not a democrat or anything is he?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Him and BKW are waiting on daylight to get here. Wish i was there too. Shoot, wish i was anywhere but on call. I hate missing opening weekend.



Robert you just gonna have to take a few days off, come up here and kill some turkeys.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey matt, just you and me in here now.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

No matter what I do he won't get motivated at anything. At practice he spent most the time tossing his glove and talking about how boring it is, I try and play catch with him, but he won't he juat tosses the ball sideways and doesn't try and catch, he just holds his glove out. After practice I asked if he was still going camping/hunting with me and he said no. He wants to hang out at the house with mom.its his way of saying he wants to do nothing.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> No matter what I do he won't get motivated at anything. At practice he spent most the time tossing his glove and talking about how boring it is, I try and play catch with him, but he won't he juat tosses the ball sideways and doesn't try and catch, he just holds his glove out. After practice I asked if he was still going camping/hunting with me and he said no. He wants to hang out at the house with mom.its his way of saying he wants to do nothing.



How old is he?


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

8..


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> No matter what I do he won't get motivated at anything. At practice he spent most the time tossing his glove and talking about how boring it is, I try and play catch with him, but he won't he juat tosses the ball sideways and doesn't try and catch, he just holds his glove out. After practice I asked if he was still going camping/hunting with me and he said no. He wants to hang out at the house with mom.its his way of saying he wants to do nothing.



Cant force it on him matt, it will come to him one day. All you can do is take your opportunities as they arise when he feels like throwing a  ball to get out there and do it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey mark.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Cant force it on him matt, it will come to him one day. All you can do is take your opportunities as they arise when he feels like throwing a  ball to get out there and do it.



Its not just that, he never wants to do anything, ever. When I was that age and my dad was building/working on something I would be right beside him, even if I was just holding a flash light. I'm not expecting to want to be my beat friend or do the same things as me, but if its not a video game, he wants nothing to do with it. I've never been a video game person, so its hard for me to understand the attachment. The video game addiction is 100% my moms fault too. From the time he could hold a phone she would put it in his face.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Ah..Don't worry about it. We have three kids. Our oldest is our daughter which is 26, a son 24 and a son still at home that is 11. They are all different, very different. None of them are what we as parents thought they would be but they are all great. Daughter graduated from UGA 5 years ago. Oldest son will graduate from college in two months and our youngest gets all A's in 5th grade. None of them have given us one minute of trouble. Let them be who they are supposed to be. Just do your job as a parent and it will all work out


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Just a bad night I guess. Maybe I should just let it go.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Our youngest is probably the most like me but he still is not what I was when I was his age. Chances are, you are not 100% like your dad either


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> Its not just that, he never wants to do anything, ever. When I was that age and my dad was building/working on something I would be right beside him, even if I was just holding a flash light. I'm not expecting to want to be my beat friend or do the same things as me, but if its not a video game, he wants nothing to do with it. I've never been a video game person, so its hard for me to understand the attachment. The video game addiction is 100% my moms fault too. From the time he could hold a phone she would put it in his face.



Just take him one day, fishing or bowling or whatever, no options. You the Boss.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Just take him one day, fishing or bowling or whatever, no options. You the Boss.



That's usually what happens, I have to force him or my wife guilts him into going, and he has a horrible attitude the whole time.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Our youngest is probably the most like me but he still is not what I was when I was his age. Chances are, you are not 100% like your dad either



I really don't expect him to be like me at all, I just wish he enjoyed something beside video games.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

You can't have a conversation with him, everytime anyone tries and talks to him, he just starts talking about Minecraft or any other games he is currently playing. Everyone we know makes comments about how bad he is addicted to video games, even friends with boys the same age.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

We've had to put passwords on our phones because we wake up at 3a.m. and he is hiding under our bed playing our phones, if we let him play all he wanted he would not tell him self to stop, he would play until he just strait up passed out.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

We limit video games, none at all during the week and depending on the situation a little bit on the weekends.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Time for the video games to put out of his reach. Only gets to play them for a short time, when you see he is getting engaged in other things.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

They do need to be diverse in their interest. We have always tried to encourage that in our kids. As a parent, you have to be stern and do what you have to do if you think there is a problem.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Parenting ain't easy.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

PPJ in here!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey pop pop, come on in and say howdy.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

What say you PPJ?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

PPJ knows how to cook! He used to be a regular over in the outdoor cafe


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

We need a pop pop in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

We need one more cook too.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

DHD is back!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Mrs DHD musta went to sleep


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Been 30 years since I been to Carrolton, wonder if has changed much.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

PPJ is lurking


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

He left without even saying hey Mark.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2015)

Yall hear that Bears travel in packs


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

I think we are intimidating Bo$$ with all our knowledge and all


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Some people don't know that you can see who is viewing and it freaks them out when you call them out.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Yall hear that Bears travel in packs



The Chicago Bears or the Bad News Bears?


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

I've been 14 days since my last taste of alcohol. I'm ready for one.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Soon as my wife gets home i m hitting the road for a 2 hour drive to my lease.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Gonna pew pew pew a turkey.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> I've been 14 days since my last taste of alcohol. I'm ready for one.



Congrats.... I had a physical this week and the Dr said I had a high liver count. I really don't drink a lot compared to a lot of people I know. He told me to make sure the high liver count isn't booze related that I need to not drink for two weeks and then take another blood test. I'm gonna start my two weeks Monday morning.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> Soon as my wife gets home i m hitting the road for a 2 hour drive to my lease.



Hope you get one. I never got in to turkey hunting. I got too many other hobbies. I always thought that turkey hunting was a lot of work for an animal that you can eat in one sitting. I'm all about the eating.


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Hope you get one. I never got in to turkey hunting. I got too many other hobbies. I always thought that turkey hunting was a lot of work for an animal that you can eat in one sitting. I'm all about the eating.




Its like a chess match, I really enjoy the challenge and excitement.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2015)

Well I still can't stay up long enough to engage with Scrapy. I gotta work tomorrow. I'm outa here. Night yall


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Night yall


----------



## mattech (Mar 20, 2015)

Gnight


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Night T.P., bigs, Migs, Mark, JB, Krun, Mac, Chief, LD, Pnut, Martin, Fish Hawk, oops, Hils, K, Bee Kay, rh, matt, dhd, Scrapy, Pappy, and erebody I forgot, you too Buckfiddy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2015)

atemohowas..


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Quack got it whupped now.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

You get home okay bigs?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> atemohowas..



Hang in there, bro.
Just finished messing with the registrations and answering g-mail.
I wish i was hunting in the morning instead of sitting at the house waiting on the beeper to go off.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Got you a turkey picked out Robert. You just got to come get him.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Nightmare in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Sposed to be gone to bed, but I aint.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Meds working slow tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Going cat fishing tomorrow with the Grandson.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Got you a turkey picked out Robert. You just got to come get him.


When does the season end in kentucky? I got to work around a stupid call schedule.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

About mid May.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> About mid May.



I'd love to but i may have to just save up and wait till you come shoot dem pheasants and quails next year.
Already told the wife that i WILL be going to a tower shoot next year.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

They actually start the season too late up here I think, the turkeys are all ready split up and the season don't start until April the 18th.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

The tower shoot will be a go.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Nightmare in here.




i'm here for you KY - happy berfday!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The tower shoot will be a go.





I'm headed to bed. See y'all later!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Bama an bo$$ lied.. They's still up. Me n medium oops got a date with a long beard in the am... Then his game.. Then off to convington to watch lil oops' games. Busy day. Seed y'all later


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Everyday is a Birfday in here for me.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Night oops, hope you get that Bird in the AM.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Everyday is a Birfday in here for me.



That's why you's tha Bo$


----------



## oops1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks.. Gone fo real this time.. Night mrs Hawnet


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Mrs hornet up late tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2015)

Guess I will try one more time, night all.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 20, 2015)

night .......berfday boy


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 21, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> i'm here for you KY - happy berfday!


Is it your birthday or not? give or take a few days?.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 21, 2015)

Very late night flop if that counts.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 21, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Is it your birthday or not? give or take a few days?.



indeed it is  - i confirmed it on the facebook.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 21, 2015)

Hot tub saw some serious wave action but not long enough to get wrinkaldy all up in.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 21, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> indeed it is  - i confirmed it on the facebook.


 I  mo likely get  on deeer hunters than facebook.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 21, 2015)

It took awhile but I cooked a hog leg. I googled it and found that was not what I cooked at all.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 21, 2015)

I thought it was obvious but I was mistaken, or wrong.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 21, 2015)

Whatever, It sure is good. That meat comes a lot closer to the ground than horse.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

Night Bo$$.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Gobble time


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Good luck on killing a pine rooster


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Morning


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

My wife and I were doing some trout fishing in the Cohutta Wilderness and base camp was the campground at Conasagua Lake.We pull in to campground and wife sees a sign warning about bears and not leaving your food in your tent and whatnot.First night after supper we were in the tent resting after a long day of hiking and fishing and all the sudden we hear this grunt and another grunt and then heavy breathing.The lantern is on a stand outside and  creating really nice shadows towards the tent and then all the sudden I see the silhouette of what appears to be a bear and then a bunch of clanging and banging.Well my  wife is about to have a heart attack so I tell her I'll go scare it off.I slowly unzip the tent and peer out,as I take a look it's the biggest wild hog I have ever laid my eyes on.That hog was so big his back was way taller than the picnic table and he had ate our two baked taters right off the grill.I  had a couple canned drinks in the tent so I eased down picked one up and slowly zipped the tent up and heaved that can  at that hog and hit it right in the head and it took off.I got a kick out of laying there listening to that pig ransack every campsite in the place.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

Mornin fuzzy and dhd


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2015)

Dang Crocodile Dundee!!!^^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Lols good story headless bass man


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

I got this friend that don't like to get in the deer stand when it's still dark.i think he's really afraid of being in the woods when it aint light yet.We going huntin one morning at my lease and I tell him I'm gonna put him in a good stand.He keeps hemming and hawing 
 at the truck and I ask him if he's ready.He says it aint daylight yet and I tell him we aint waitin till daylight so reluctantly he says ok, where your flash light?I tell him we  aint gonna use a flashlight cause it might scare the deer off.he says how we gonna find that stand and I tell him I know right where it's at and I been in there plenty of times without a light.Bout halfway in and once we was across the creek this fox lets out and starts squawking that awful sound like they do and  my buddy says man I'm getting outta here and I tell him it aint nothing gut a fox,so he looks at me and says yea what if it's rabid?I says look were right here  at the stand and once you get up there he cant get you..........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Girly men


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Eyerecon I'll head down to the house waffle then goto the locks and see if I can't catch me a 5# shad


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

We had a member on the same lease that was scared of the dark too.Every morning you would hear him coming down the road on his atv right after first light and then again in the afternoon, hear he would come .He's the same one that wore aftershave to the stand in the mornings.Then we had another member with a old ragged out atv.He fired it up one morning and disappeared into a cloud of black smoke and then said you need a ride to your stand?.............


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 21, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 21, 2015)

I think I'm gonna go to Bojangles and get me a couple of biscuits.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Lost my  phone


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Was beside my chair last night


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Gremlins hid it from me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Lost flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Place is small can't be to far away


----------



## cramer (Mar 21, 2015)

Mornin fellers and lady


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

So close... Tom hung up at about 80 yards and wouldn't come closer. Billy would have popped him with a rifle


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

At least you got some action


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Morning all, fixing to put my butt on the smoker.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Found my phone behind the bed post


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Tmi kayran


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Sounds like your phone was partying


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Pork butt, silly willy


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Having my whole family together tomorrow
for dinner.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

doing a little pre cooking


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

bbiam


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Get some reebs flowing kayran


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

I recon I'll do some sprang cleaning since I pulled stuff out lookin for a dumb phone


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Waiting for it to come up to
room temp.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

did all my floors yesterday
Have kitchen and bath to do today.


----------



## cramer (Mar 21, 2015)

Save me the charred pieces on the smoke krun
my fav


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey Cramer how are ya.


----------



## cramer (Mar 21, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hey Cramer how are ya.



Peachy as all get out - and you


----------



## cramer (Mar 21, 2015)

MM - Are ewe Fuzzy yet?
I gotta get my protocol write


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Yard sellers taking over the hood


----------



## cramer (Mar 21, 2015)

did you buy anything?


----------



## cramer (Mar 21, 2015)

Wood ewe like to by this flop?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Mornin.  Anybody shoot a turkey today?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Me n lil jb fixin to go catch some crappies.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 21, 2015)

No Turks yet.  Did herea one shot not to far off. Not much gobblin yet


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Me n lil jb fixin to go catch some crappies.



Hope ya catch a bunch of them.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Karen


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Awful slow in billy this morning.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Mornin  didn't drink any sleepin meds this cold kept me up all night


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Sorry you feel bad Bigs, all that traveling
now your home, but sick, Hope you
feel better soon.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Im at work now. That big Tom didn't gobble. Just popped up to my right. 20 more yards and I would have killed an huge bird. He had a long beard too. Smart Joker. Oh well, going fishing this afternoon so he can have the woods to himself!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Me too


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Cooking anything today Bigs?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Where all the turkey pics


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Smokin a chuck roast  dhd


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Haven't done a chuck how's
it taste and do you use the bbq 
seasonings on it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Hope you asked chuck if he wanted his roast smoked


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Strang they said you had commitment issues


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Taste is off the chain  yes bbq rub


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

internal temp and time?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Smokin a chuck roast  dhd



Sounds good!!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Much better that turkey huntin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Good looking Crappie


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

JB got a fishing family


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Billy said JB's will fish out a pond in a day


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Jb fish flop


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Releasing everything today.  Wishin id brought a cooler cause she's catching some chunky ones


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 21, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice fish, morning Hils


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Im about to go fishing


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

I've done them hot and fast to medium and slow and low to 195 like a brisket  I usually just eyeball it  slow and low on this one  

Will post pics in the cafe


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice fish missjb. Good deal. Looks like she havin fun.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 21, 2015)

Yall on Allatoona JB?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Turkeys 2... Me n medium oops..zip. They is so smart.

Sweet pic.. JB


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

You'll gettem tomorra oops


----------



## oops1 (Mar 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> You'll gettem tomorra oops



I hope so.. Bigs. You goin after em this weekend?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Me & Mig about to hit the pond again. Temp has dropped and its cloudy now. Hope the fish act right cause I done bought some oil and fries to cook afterward


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

JB can slap fish


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Billy said he caught a bass this morning, said it's pupils were big as qwatas doggone.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Tens jokers was huge


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

In a small pond, same one as avatar.  Haven't fished here in years.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

# 20.  She's having a blast . Having trouble getting pics to load, but they are all chunky.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> # 20.  She's having a blast . Having trouble getting pics to load, but they are all chunky.





I had a most productive morning. Go a new place to hunt that's close enough to tow that i can go even on call. Gonna go put some trailcams out Monday afternoon and see what all is walking around out there.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 21, 2015)

12:21


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> 12:21



Getting closer! 12:28


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Getting closer! 12:28



Not up here. Not even 12 yet.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Not up here. Not even 12 yet.



You need to reset your time zone to Caracas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


>


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

NIce turkey


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

turkey flop


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Pnut done tallied.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2015)

pnut gone git him a bird!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2015)

Live from werk.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2015)

Good times, JB! She's a cutie!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Good times, JB! She's a cutie!



Thanks T.  We had a blast, took her to McD's first, and only fished about 2 hours.  She caught 21 all about the same size.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice one nut


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice Turkey P'nut


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Is that the first Billy bird this year?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats Nut!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Im having my brother's n sister over for gumbo tonight......wishin I wasn't, so we could'a fished some more.  This time of year is special.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

Billy camp bird.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2015)

Good job nut nut


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Pnut has taken the lead in the Billy Big turkey contest. Don't forget to enter your birds, first place this year is a hunting and fishing trip to Alaska and $10,000 first prize.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Relaxin in the sun smell of bbq in the air


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

I smell it to Bigs.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Relaxin in the sun smell of bbq in the air


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey Mark,Bama,Big,Boss


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 21, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I smell it to Bigs.



You and Bigs are a killing me showing that while I'm at work


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

and ghosts


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Had to take some of the juices out getting 
to be to much.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

What chall doing, I know what Bigs is
doing


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Got mine Krun  thanks  very cool


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Relaxin in the sun smell of bbq in the air



Billy is the guy on the left with the wife beater on. That is an old picture of him.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hope you enjoy it Bigs thanks for letting me know.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

He likes to stand that way to show his good arm.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'd like to make an announcement


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

karen936 said:


> What chall doing, I know what Bigs is
> doing



Got some ribs on smoking. Going to take the Grandkids fishing down at the Adairville Fish and Game Club.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I'd like to make an announcement



Krun has the floor.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

It was my intention to make a speech on the reckoning
of my 10000th post. HUcccchum clearing throat. I've very
much enjoyed the useles nes that I have had with this group.
I have been taught how to not do much, get more, and generally 
just be useles. How to tell long tales, stretch the truth, lolly gaggle, spin the yarn and such. It's been special, here's to 10000
more.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh an like a typical billy, it was 80 something posts back.LOL
In other words I missed it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Great speech KRun you have learned the ways of Billy well. Let that be a lesson to the rest of you yahoos.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Boss coming from you that means a lot.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 21, 2015)

Congratulations Krun. That was a touching speech.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Mark, I do try.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Great speech KRun you have learned the ways of Billy well. Let that be a lesson to the rest of you yahoos.



What lesson?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> What lesson?



How to be totally useless. It's not an easy thing to accomplish.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

And flopping,learning the proper flop is hard


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats on getting by with doing less, krun!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2015)

Y'all believe I'm still working on a Saturday??? Y'all believe I'm even working to begin with???? I sure don't.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

TP your becoming such a disappointment


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

You should be hunting or fishing


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Just don't wash anything


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Wait, can you work in the rain?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

If you can't wash that truck good.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Pay your self double time and a half T


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm building pipe columns all skewed up. I'm not lol-ing right now. Everything is 27.9* and 13.7* and such, it makes it not lol-able.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 21, 2015)

karen936 said:


> It was my intention to make a speech on the reckoning
> of my 10000th post. HUcccchum clearing throat. I've very
> much enjoyed the useles nes that I have had with this group.
> I have been taught how to not do much, get more, and generally
> ...



For she's a jolly good fellow!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I'm building pipe columns all skewed up. I'm not lol-ing right now. Everything is 27.9* and 13.7* and such, it makes it not lol-able.



I hate math.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Well your working inside so
don't wash the truck it won't help you.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Great speech, Karen.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

I just got something in the mail from somebody named useless


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Karen, this is awesome. Mrs. JB and I LOL'd.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Your welcome.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

You could probably sell those things at one of those places that sells the funny signs and such.  The blue insert is too funny.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

MRs JB's new vehicle should be here any minute now......she is absolutely giddy.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

First time buying a vehicle this way......I'll know if I like it in about 15 minutes.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

.....and we discovered bats in the attic.   Not sure if I leave em be or get rid of em.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

bat droppings probably the worst thing
but they eat bugs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2015)

I'da probly caught more fishes on my useles lure today. 

karen = the bestest!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> .....and we discovered bats in the attic.   Not sure if I leave em be or get rid of em.



Get rid of them. Once bat poop gets into the insulation it's a stank you can't get rid of.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

I assume the flanges sposed to be lined up T.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2015)

Howdy folks!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'da probly caught more fishes on my useles lure today.
> 
> karen = the bestest!



Thanks Chief


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey green tractor man


----------



## ccherry (Mar 21, 2015)

Afternoon Krun


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

reckon i'll go get some hotdogs and a can of chili for supper.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 21, 2015)

Hae hay hey. From the turkey hunt club


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

hey MG
going to dinner bbl


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Awesome bird peanut!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Just got back from fishing, the Grandboy caught a bunch of Blue Gill and he was tickled.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Good speech kayran. Nut shot his rooster in the back.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Ribs and chicken should be coming of the smoker in bout 10 minutes.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Dhd is about to fry us some fish


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

He will make a good wife


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Think I will have a cold beer.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 21, 2015)

Took my 6 yr old grandson pond fishing with crickets. He got good at handling them and getting the hook under the collar. He got better than me so I let him do mine. I'm about useless.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Took my 6 yr old grandson pond fishing with crickets. He got good at handling them and getting the hook under the collar. He got better than me so I let him do mine. I'm about useless.



Cool. One more year and you can train him to ride the lawn mower and use the weedeater.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Ribs not quite done yet.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Cool. One more year and you can train him to ride the lawn mower and use the weedeater.


 Maybe start him slow this summer.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Wonder if T is still working.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Maybe start him slow this summer.


Gas powered edger or pressure washer?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

I need a road trip.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

It would be a good day to float the Ochlockonee River.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It would be a good day to float the Ochlockonee River.



Today would have been a good day to do anything outside. It was gorgeous!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 21, 2015)

I gots sumpin in the mail. I'll take a pic and post it up later. I came home from work and wife said"take a shower and get dressed. We're going out to eat".  Now I have to explain Billy to my wife. Lol. ...Thanks Krun!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Fish was good


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It would be a good day to float the Ochlockonee River.



Yes it would Bo$$....Picked up a new water sled today.I wish they had these back when I was fishing the Ochlocknee.It would be a redbreast killin machine.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if T is still working.



Just got home, KD. What I miss?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Just got home, KD. What I miss?



Nothing, absolutely nothing.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Wait, can you work in the rain?



Not raining today, but we've only missed one day this year for rain. Like I tell them, you ain't gonna melt.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yes it would Bo$$....Picked up a new water sled today.I wish they had these back when I was fishing the Ochlocknee.It would be a redbreast killin machine.



How stable is that rig in the water Hawk?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey yall what up


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I assume the flanges sposed to be lined up T.


Nope, nothing lines up with nothing. Some of them were head scratchers. Its a round building and everything is coming in from every which a way.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2015)

Sweet ski, striper hawk.


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Not a single gobble for me today


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

http://74.55.204.178/images/attach/jpg.gif

Ribs were good.


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Good job nut and little jb


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yes it would Bo$$....Picked up a new water sled today.I wish they had these back when I was fishing the Ochlocknee.It would be a redbreast killin machine.



I bet you'd about die trying to paddle that thing back upstream. Be good for ponds though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 21, 2015)

Pappy been a busy boy today


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Went to a buddies to shoot guns. My AR was shooting six yards to the right at 50 yards. I need a new scope. Simmons is pure junk.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 21, 2015)

t needs him one those sleds to use trolling fer strippers.


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

At least my groups on hand loads were good.


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey NE pappy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> Went to a buddies to shoot guns. My AR was shooting six yards to the right at 50 yards. I need a new scope. Simmons is pure junk.



I bet it were them handloads.  lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Great day today though


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 21, 2015)

hey Matt.

Pappy is going crappie fishing next weekend on Oconee.  I hope we have goot weather and goot fishin.


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I bet it were them handloads.  lol



Lol, that's what I was worried about first, but I shot factory loads and they grouped right with my hand loads.


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> hey Matt.
> 
> Pappy is going crappie fishing next weekend on Oconee.  I hope we have goot weather and goot fishin.



Hope y'all wear 'em out. I love that lake.


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Its surprising how shallow that lake  is in a lot of spots


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

About to take the wife out.


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Have a double date with the nieghbors.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 21, 2015)

Pappy had to take Dee to a 5K at 7 this morning.  She won it.

then Pappy had to go pick up a lawn mower and fix the carb.

Pappy fueled up da truck and pulled the livestock trailer to my Dad's.  Loaded up 3 agervatin cows and brought them home.  Then went back and loaded 2 hereford heifers and brought them home.  Went to the neighbors and hauled a bale of hay for them.  

Now Pappy is eating supper.   I might take a nap to git over this day.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 21, 2015)

Pappy ain't never fished Oconee.  new lake to me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 21, 2015)

maybe Dylan can teach me a thang or 3 about fishin next weekend.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> How stable is that rig in the water Hawk?



Don't know yet Bo$$ just got it today,suppose to be able to stand up and fish on it.Cant wait to get it on the water and try it.Picked me up a new reel too,wife didn't see it though.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats on the awesome gobbler Pnut.Thats a good lookin bird.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Pappy will lower the lake level in Oconee.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> .....and we discovered bats in the attic.   Not sure if I leave em be or get rid of em.





None of my business, but I highly recommend that you get rid of them, and seal up where they are getting in, and do it soon. No joke. They are nothing to play with.


And no, you can`t afford for me to do it for you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

I plan to be sitting under a tree with a shogun in my hand next weekend. Just don't know where yet.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't like bats!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I don't like bats!!!



I love 'em as long as their not in the house. I often watch a group circling the streetlight and catching any critter that dares go into the light.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I bet you'd about die trying to paddle that thing back upstream. Be good for ponds though.



We normally float from one bridge to the next so we don't have to paddle back against the current,i done got to old to be paddlin against the flow.Should be great for the creek though,it's slow movin.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 21, 2015)

pappy might take a shotgun fishin.  never know when you might see a crappie gobbler


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

Good luck next weekend Pappy you deserve a relaxin day after the busy day you had.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

And Bamma deserves him a big ole gobbler after being on call opening weekend.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks good boss


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> And Bamma deserves him a big ole gobbler after being on call opening weekend.



Thanks, Hawk.
Yeah, i really envied all the guys reporting in with successful hunts this morning.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I gots sumpin in the mail. I'll take a pic and post it up later. I came home from work and wife said"take a shower and get dressed. We're going out to eat".  Now I have to explain Billy to my wife. Lol. ...Thanks Krun!



Your welcome.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Headlessfishhawk


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Headlessfishhawk


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Eyerecon everyone went to bed


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Longs ways to a flop


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

runnoft by a bear


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Krun, You ok if I add a Fluke to the bax end of this fine loor?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 21, 2015)

Had 3 gobblin at daylite


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Pics won't load tonight


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Drankn


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

I feeling good


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Me too mig, me too


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

DHD can cook some fish


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Sunburn hurts


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

But worf the price


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 21, 2015)

Flew down and henned up quickly, don't care, I have a new lease with turkeys on it, jumped 12 deer also


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

This is the after picture from mig and I's ️fishing trip


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

We left Billy none!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

That looks good!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2015)

Good eating


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

He stole some of my ️️Reebs though


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Had an encounter with a boss goobler and wore out some fish.  Good afternoon


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Good eating FLOP


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> This is the after picture from mig and I's ️fishing trip



I love those whole bream. Just something about fish on the bone, they just taste better than a filet.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't know bo$$, they were real real good, but the crappie filets were slightly better. Ask Mig, he ate them with me and said the same thing. For a brim, they were as good as it gets though!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

The crappie filets were slightly sweet. The brim were 1B imho


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Neighbor just called and said he filled a cooler up on catfish at the lake. Caught them in noodles


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 21, 2015)

Craving flung hera ..................


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Werd Langrange


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Good lord billy ate good


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2015)

I was bare when I runnoft onct


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

DHD and mig killin the fishin


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

I runnoft a bear once with my bow


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2015)

got drunk an put a bow on a bear target onct


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Bear and arrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

And Beer and Arrow.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2015)

beer an arrow can be dangerful


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I love those whole bream. Just something about fish on the bone, they just taste better than a filet.



Yep. Bet the fish are biting now at Benji's pond.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hankus said:


> beer an arrow can be dangerful



true, true....


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

Imdrunck,


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Thanks Krun, You ok if I add a Fluke to the bax end of this fine loor?



It's ok by me.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Imdrunck,



I'm sober


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Bet the fish are biting now at Benji's pond.



You should go down there one day and catch some. Benji will be glad to have you. Just call him and make sure no wedding is going on at the time you want to be there.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

You get another one Pnut?


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Imdrunck,



I'm jealous, took my wife to eat messcin tonight, she ordered a margarita. She got it and talked about how good it was and then offered me a taste. Not her fault, she forgot.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm jealous, took my wife to eat messcin tonight, she ordered a margarita. She got it and talked about how good it was and then offered me a taste. Not her fault, she forgot.



Had my son and Grandson over today. We put some Ribs on to smoke, went Bluegill fishing for a while. We got back sitting around the smoker and I reached into his cooler and got me a cold Miller Light. Just one, but it sure was good.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> None of my business, but I highly recommend that you get rid of them, and seal up where they are getting in, and do it soon. No joke. They are nothing to play with.



They are coming in through the vent.  Not sure how to kill em other than a BB gun.....but I'll probably call an exterminator to get rid of em correctly, then I'll seal it off.  I've never had this kinda issue before.  Strange thing to find.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice mess of fish migs n DHD


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm krunk


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

On meds and bourbon


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

This stuff ain't no joke


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Jb  wait till 10 and put some screen over it  save you some $


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

Imdrunkerh.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

That's all they will do  spray some garlic and holy water just to be safe


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

Her
 .


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm tow up brah


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Grats on the gobbler brah


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm sleepin in your spot tonite bro.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> They are coming in through the vent.  Not sure how to kill em other than a BB gun.....but I'll probably call an exterminator to get rid of em correctly, then I'll seal it off.  I've never had this kinda issue before.  Strange thing to find.



Go to the hardware store and buy a roll of 1/4inch metal screen and nail it flush to the backside of the vent. It'll keep the sqwerls out too till they gnaw a hole in somewhere.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm goin on NyQuil,  bourbon and bbq


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks bro!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

U on the couch in Luke's camper?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Pnut sobered up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Imdrunkerh.



Since you kilt a chicken, you are allowed to celebrate. Infractions caused by PUI still count though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

Lil nut is snake bit, we done had birds on us all day, but can't git one in front of his barrel.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> U on the couch in Luke's camper?



Yeseth!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

That's a comfy spot  I had no trouble Fallin asleep there


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Pnut sobered up.



I've only throeed up wonce.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Nut keepin it civil


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Recycled turkey???


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Since you kilt a chicken, you are allowed to celebrate. Infractions caused by PUI still count though.



Thanks bama! We did have a good day!


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats again nut


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

I kilt a roast done made it inedible


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

Imdrunkithhernow.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

My neighbors havin a get together didn't invite me  I got snubbed


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks mt!


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Whut ya do that fer, I was almost asleep.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

Srew them bro.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

I think it's because I'm a redneck


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Whut time we meeting at the chula gas station in the morning?


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I think it's because I'm a redneck



I'm the redneck of my neighborhood too.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm going to p in MIGs tent ashes. Bbl.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

And They been smelling the bbq I had goin today


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm sleeping in the chula gas station parking lot, just tap on the minivan window when you get there.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Loling right here Pnut


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm going to p in MIGs tent ashes. Bbl.



I was wearing my old shoes today, the ones that still have the tent melted on the bottom. When I walk I can feel it underneath. Lol


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm flying this trip to Orlando  it's Sunday flight so they did a business class


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Goin to get my $ worth out if free drinks


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Kids have fun though matt?


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Hankus tryn to fight people over werkin out


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

I know I got raw today!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm catching up on wicked tuna and the mericans


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Kids have fun though matt?



They had a good time today.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2015)

all bidness all day all ebenin all nite long all da time


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

I try the 12oz curls good workout


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I know I got raw today!



Bunch a walking?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Flopped with a Bigelow assist


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hankus tryn to fight people over werkin out



may hafta show him whut weight classes is fer


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

Comon, I'm at billy camp, y'all no where its at!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Comon, I'm at billy camp, y'all no where its at!



umm.....actually.......no


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> Bunch a walking?



Yes and it was too hawt for this time of yeer.


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Comon, I'm at billy camp, y'all no where its at!



Come help me, I'm stuck in the mud hole


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Yes and it was too hawt for this time of yeer.



Hurd dat.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

On 27 hank! Bo$$ can tell ya rite where its at.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Wish I could bro  have fun


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

I'll be there in tu owas


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Be a good night to shine some arraheads Pnut, just dont shine  the man's trees.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> Come help me, I'm stuck in the mud hole



We seen hawgs everywhere today, it was in real.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

I got some down time coming Easter weekend but will be in blue ridge  mnt cabin goin to be sweet


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> On 27 hank! Bo$$ can tell ya rite where its at.



Every road in that country is numbered 27.


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> We seen hawgs everywhere today, it was in real.



That's wild, sounds like a nice piece of land


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Bring s rifle too nut  I needs hawg meet lol


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

Lolin @ bo$$!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

I think u been there Matt


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Every road in that country is numbered 27.



Go down 27, til you see flop camp, then make a u turn on 72


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I think u been there Matt



Have I


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Pnut livin the dream  

Glad for ya homie


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Been too flop camp right??


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

27 goes North South East and West.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Bigelow bout to be out  gettin sleepy


----------



## karen936 (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok I'm out for the night y'all have fun, later


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> 27 goes North South East and West.



Just ask LD about that  but don't ask where his truck is


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Night krun


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Just drive till you see a road not named Claifornia Woods road and turn straight.


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Just ask LD about that  but don't ask where his truck is



Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Just drive till you see a road not named Claifornia Woods road and turn straight.



I thought it was new York


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

I got to go to bed, more pics tomorrow. Cyl!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Just ask LD about that  but don't ask where his truck is



It is only 8 hours from Lagrange.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Night KRun.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 21, 2015)

Lolin hard enough to shake da camper now!


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It is only 8 hours from Lagrange.



Lol big time


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Lol boss 8 hrs about rite  where is dave any who


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

May be lost on way to pew pew pew turn


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Good luck in the am pnut


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Hope you limit out bro


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

You too all the Billys turkey killin tomorrow


----------



## bigelow (Mar 21, 2015)

Out... See you on the flip yall


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

I left Kentucky at the same time Dave left Lagrange and I got there two hours before he did.


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm gonna try and go to Nat forest if it ain't raining to bad


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Late night at Billy's.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Think I will have one more of those ribs, then go to bed.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Prolly regret it about 2 AM.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

Night all you useless ones.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2015)

And I hope yall get your Birds tomorrow.


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

How am o gonna get up in 4 owas and go turkey hunting?


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey scrapy


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey scrapy


Just luckily made it back in from honkey Tonkin.  Afew hours ago the last thing I did was order a go cup. Then I needed 50 crickets but Decided to get a box type instead of my old tube type to put them in. The box was $5 but the crickets was a dollar.  Then I said to myself , they did not bite crickets good today so I got some worms too. The proprietor told  me that Pink worms were better than Red Worms. At least he sold a lot more pink ones, and gave me a funny grin. Whatever, I do not know. All I know is there ain't no wigglers where I normally scratch for them and it is still too wet to dig my favorite Blue worms , so I bought pinks.

Any body else go Honkey Tonkin at a place such is mine?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

got everything you might need at some time or other.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

Got late. The entertainment DJ / karaoke dude pulled the plug and went home.  Some body started to singing out loud acapello.  Good music started up > The DJ entertained hisself all night on my dime. If I hear the "wobble" or the "Slide" one more time I am going to ask if that is a fishbait. It is jailbait for sure.

How can a karaoke dude preprogram canned music that he wants to hear while other paying folks get out in the yard and play cornhole for entertainment is just beyond me... But for $35 a night what can you expect??? The dude has at least 15 knobs he can turn to make music sound good but all he knows is the volume kanob , if it sounds bad, just crank it up. My honkey tonk has a jook box that sounds ten times better than these hired idiots. For $35 every body in the joint could get a dollar and put it in the jook box and more likely the crowd will hear something they like than not. The Karaoke singers still be left out in the cold but so what ? they don't count anyway . wobble, wobble  wobble .


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

Gobble gobble gobble.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

slide slide slide.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

pew pew pew.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

flop pew Wobble gobble.wooo


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

Git up. 
I tired out of talkin to myself.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 22, 2015)

Mornin scrappy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

Nut desecration my memorial


----------



## cramer (Mar 22, 2015)

MMM
mornin migmack


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Morning time


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Slept good last night. A belly full of ️️Reebs & fish will do the trick


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Gonna work around the house today and be useful


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

Put some sun screen on dhd


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

drive by Pappy post afore church


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

going to church FLOP!


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 22, 2015)

I left lagrange last nite nutnut, see you tomarrow......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

This one about done


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

Captain obvious here


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

later tater... after church


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 22, 2015)

Krun, my sister lives near you, do you have two brothers?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 22, 2015)

Here's a pic of my Billy fishing lure. Had to explain Billy to my wife last night. She still don't get it. Lol..Thanks again Krun!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Here's a pic of my Billy fishing lure. Had to explain Billy to my wife last night. She still don't get it. Lol..Thanks again Krun!



Nice!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

Gotta get motivated


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 22, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Gotta get motivated



Too wet to plow.......................


----------



## cramer (Mar 22, 2015)

Go back to bed scrapy - it's raining and ewe was up all nite


----------



## cramer (Mar 22, 2015)

I needed to get a lot of yard work done at my folks home today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

Wonder if crazy coach gonna still have practice with a 100% rain


----------



## karen936 (Mar 22, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Krun, my sister lives near you, do you have two brothers?



No brothers at all


----------



## karen936 (Mar 22, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Here's a pic of my Billy fishing lure. Had to explain Billy to my wife last night. She still don't get it. Lol..Thanks again Krun!



Your welcome


----------



## cramer (Mar 22, 2015)

hey krun - did you save me some char ends???


----------



## cramer (Mar 22, 2015)

I will gladly trade you some catfish sushi


----------



## cramer (Mar 22, 2015)

just made it on Wednesday


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 22, 2015)

I didn't get a Billy lure!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 22, 2015)

Guess I'll make my own.


----------



## cramer (Mar 22, 2015)

won last post


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't drink so I'll have to go to the likker store parking lot to get my billy lure body.I got everythingelse.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I don't drink so I'll have to go to the likker store parking lot to get my billy lure body.I got everythingelse.



You mean that when you wake up in the morning, that's the best that you're gonna feel all day?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 22, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> You mean that when you wake up in the morning, that's the best that you're gonna feel all day?


Yep.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

Tralior park boys is stupid Billy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

thanks Krun fer my Billy lure.  Being as I am totally useles too, I will use it next weekend when I carry Dylan fishing. That way I won't have to keep unhooking fish.  I am sure someone else fishing will feel sorry fer me, and give me enuff fish fer supper.

Thanks agin Krun.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

i figured this un would be shut down time I got home from church, but it weren't.

go figure.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Morning KRun.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

I got to finish my taxes to day.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

I hate taxes.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Sounds fun boss  

I got to head to the airport soon 

What's everybody up to hope yall are killin turkey and catchin fish


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

I got the next one.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Think erebody must still bee in the Turkey woods.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Well we should finish this one up


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Nut still asleep I recon


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

If we ever put this one to bed.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

He did get a nice bird though


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

NGP not very confident the billy lure will catch anything


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

I can't wait to get a long weekend  think I will take off Friday-Monday durn Easter


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

My clothes are in the dryer  my wife hates the way I pack so she said she would pack my suitcase  hope she don't forget the bottle of bourbon


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

She is so sweet


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

bigelow said:


> NGP not very confident the billy lure will catch anything



I sent him a PM telling him what species to target with it.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Well that's all I got


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey LD you there yet?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Knock it out


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Shut it down.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

History.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 22, 2015)

Almost thera


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

dun


----------

